
Moving the Goalposts on Seattle’s Minimum Wage - nkurz
https://civicskunk.works/moving-the-goalposts-on-seattles-minimum-wage-43261b19ee63
======
dlemire
Timothy Taylor had an interesting blog post on this topic :
[http://conversableeconomist.blogspot.ca/2016/08/higher-
local...](http://conversableeconomist.blogspot.ca/2016/08/higher-local-
minimum-wages-early.html)

It is derived from a U. of Washington report found at:
[https://evans.uw.edu/sites/default/files/MinWageReport-
July2...](https://evans.uw.edu/sites/default/files/MinWageReport-
July2016_Final.pdf)

